# NOERL Hydraulic Steering



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Does anybody have any experience with this brand? I was looking at the Bay Star for $500 on Ebay and came across the NOERL for $399. Just curious if it worth saving the $100? Thanks.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydraulic-...824&pg=2045573&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2019)

Stick with the baystar/sea star, at least you know their warranty is honored and many many places around the state can help with that warranty should the need arise!


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Stick with the baystar/sea star, at least you know their warranty is honored and many many places around the state can help with that warranty should the need arise!


That was my thought, especially if I need a replacement part. Thanks.


----------



## Tonyj (Jul 13, 2020)

Just responding to the question asked if the Noerl steering system is any good I find they are very good quality and if installed properly us should have no problems Tj


----------

